# hayfever



## dumatime (Jan 10, 2013)

Can somebody please tell me availability of hayfever

 medications in the Phillipines?​


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There are very few available at all. Antihistamine is available over the counter. Better to bring your own from home..


----------



## dumatime (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

